

This Sinatra app's source code is over 99% non-alphanumeric. - 3ifbyw
http://pwnbs.herokuapp.com/

======
3ifbyw
Really, Pygments did a hell of a job with it:
[https://github.com/threeifbywhiskey/pwnbs/blob/master/app.rb](https://github.com/threeifbywhiskey/pwnbs/blob/master/app.rb)

